# Port clinton Sheep Head capitol of the world!



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

We fished today title says it all. I don't really want to talk about it.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

No Sheep! Actually, Lots of sheep(head)! 7 hours and one 10 inch walleye! but we did catch enough sheephead to feed Beijing.


----------



## huntdownhill (Jan 24, 2012)

to bad no market for them


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for posting. Do you have GPS numbers?

One of my buddies here at OGF....flylogicsteelhead....absolutely loves GINORMOUSKILLA SHEEP. Those GPS #s would truely be a blessing to him. 

Good luck...be safe out there.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Flylogic would kill for those numbers!!!


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

I had one my charters friends tell me in western basin. that he has a group that absolutly love catching big sheeps !!!!!!!!


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Man, we catch plenty of big sheeps around Kellys pretty much all summer. The reefs and rocky points are best (same areas as smallies). Big spot tails or crayfish are just killers. There are mornings we catch so many 24"+ fish that our arms are in knots.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, this is about where the Sheephead Society should chime in touting the benefits of the freshwater drum....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Freshwater Drum Charters R' US. Oh yeah, nothing better than a day of board sinkers and a slimy boat!!!




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I would like to submit Ohiojmj's name as a SheepMaster also. He could catch the lone sheep in a school of walleyes without trying...


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Could this be the start of the First OGF Sheepshead Tourny??? LOL


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone here ever tried the backstraps out of a Sheephead / Freshwater Drum?

I have, one summer up at Sandusky Bay we tried it. Cut the white flesh off the upper back, trim well, then boil in very salty water until they curl. Dipped in hot drawn butter or some good cocktail sauce they are pretty good. 

"Almost" Shrimp like.............. 

As for the the side fillets, not very good................


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I was waiting for the throw the straps out and drink the salt water on the recipe.. To be honest we do go out for sheep. we usually use a light or med lt tackle and jig sonars.. After a limit from trolling they fill the rest of the day and make for a great fight.. FYI mouse island is the sheep capital of that area.. Many 10lbrs there.

Also there is a reason,they make shrimp... So you dont have to eat anything that almost taste like them..


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah man , but there's alot of things that " taste just like chicken " 

Also, try Bluegill and Crappie side fillets cooked that way

Even better if you ice the cooked fish down then dip...........

Sayin'


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

BIGTCAT'N said:


> Could this be the start of the First OGF Sheepshead Tourny??? LOL


Man I think this has merit. Seriously. Tis could be a lot of fun...


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

I love how people come here for reports and might get a hit or two on a question about the bite but when someone mentions sheephead the forum blows up lol!!!! Nothing wrong with this at all just find it very comical! Not gonna lie but those rascals are a blast to catch on light tackle! Its even better when you have someone with you new to the sport of fishing and they get to fight a couple of them! Makes there eyes light up!


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I love the 8lbrs with the extra growths and scars. My daughter won't touch them she thinks the growths are contagious. I wonder if that growth would taste like a scallop. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I think a biggest sheephead on a snoopy rod tourney would be awesome!!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

i am in.. but have a no rod division.. we could be like the natives on river monsters twirling a sonar trying to throw it out.. i bet if they hit on the jig there will plenty of paper cuts that day.. if they do have a tourney i know 2 of us to fish it.. make it a one fish no culling tourney once you keep it your done.. I say anybody below 5th place should have to eat what they bring in..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in, I say biggest two fish wins. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

The last time I was out all I caught was sheep's. I was using 2 poles and I had a hard time keeping a line in the water. The sheep's are bad now because they are on their spawn, I'm sure they will get fewer as the season goes on.


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow i never thought a report on a bad days fishing would raise this much fuss!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

russh said:


> The last time I was out all I caught was sheep's. I was using 2 poles and I had a hard time keeping a line in the water. The sheep's are bad now because they are on their spawn, I'm sure they will get fewer as the season goes on.


Man, it's bad ju-ju to leave that slime on the floor... hope you power washed your boat after that trip!


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I had the same thought.. talk about stinky fingers with a carpet that smells.. imagine that on a 90 degree day.. that blue carpet is due for a definite lift and replace... amazing where these posts go when the waves are up.. i wouldn't call this fuss it is better than an episode of sienfield.. I think there are plenty that need a good laugh and I find this as much fun as catching the drum..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone who has spent anytime at all on the west end has had "one of those days". It's good to stop and laugh at ourselves. 

What I hate is when they are so slimy you have to wash the net out and the floor!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yesterday the Walleyes where Above the Sheepheads. Splash to 4 or 5 count worked okay. And not many Heads ?


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I think if there's a sheephead tournament it should really come with some kind of prestigious title for the winner. I just can't figure out if it should be "King of the Barnyard" or "Master Shepard"


----------



## rayed41 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you ever tried sheephead in a fish boil you wouldn't complain about them. They are really good that way.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

KaGee said:


> Ok, this is about where the Sheephead Society should chime in touting the benefits of the freshwater drum....


LOL. OK I'll start......

Why in the world do people not like catching drum? I mean they are fun to catch especially when nothin else is biting and fight a heck of a lot better than perch, and most average walleye. What would you rather catch, 10 sheephead or 1 walleye? Seriously, unless I was starving and thought drum were discusting to eat then yeah I'd want that walleye to eat. but I would rather go out and catch 10 fish instead of one. I fish for fun, and bringing walleye home to eat is great and they taste very good, but the main reason I fish is to have fun catching fish, regardless of species. I also don't find drum any slimier than other fish. 

I'm not saying drum are my favorite fish, I'm just saying I would rather catch a lot of fish instead of just one or two, and if sheephead are the only thing biting then so be it, I'll just make the best of it and have fun.

Ok mini-rant over

carry on.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

flyphisherman said:


> I think if there's a sheephead tournament it should really come with some kind of prestigious title for the winner. I just can't figure out if it should be "King of the Barnyard" or "Master Shepard"


LOL funny stuff! I have a sheaphearding staff i could donate for the trophy!
Ha an im not jokeing my uncle bought me one after a very baaaahhhhhd day!


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Drifting across the Marblehead Light point on Thursday all we were getting were monsters. Grabbed my fly rod (already set up for that purpose just in case) and scored. The fight only took about 10 minutes with the rod more than doubled. Imagined I was on some salt water fly fishin' show on Saturday morning TV. Sheeps do have the same configuration as the much sought-after Redfish (aka "Red Drum" - see pic). I've always wondered how closely they are related.
We always have a Sheephead mini-tourney going when we're up there. This time I took the numbers prize (and the light tackle title, of course) but my buddy scored Big Fish with a bronze/gold colored hog that took a blade off Kelly's - actually a good looking fish.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!

How was your fly rig set up for these guys? Always wanted to try fly fishin for them on the big lake. Got a few in Rocky River on the fly and they were a blast.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

fishinnick said:


> Nice!!
> 
> How was your fly rig set up for these guys? Always wanted to try fly fishin for them on the big lake. Got a few in Rocky River on the fly and they were a blast.


I've got a 7wt with a fighting butt built on a Redington "Salt 7" blank, Rio Deep 7 on a Martin Multiplier (I'm sold on that reel), about 4' of stiff leader with some 8# mono for tippet and a big, ugly, chartruse Clouser about 3" long.

BTW, the next day I switched to a small black & white Clouser and picked up a nice jumbo drifting past the perch fishermen.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

jeepdude64 said:


> I love the 8lbrs with the extra growths and scars. My daughter won't touch them she thinks the growths are contagious. I wonder if that growth would taste like a scallop.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I really hope not!


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel everyone in the tournament should wear:

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/ad...rce=googleps&gclid=CK3PqqvdxrACFWkCQAods1KLog

Just so you can easily identify fellow competitors out on the lake.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Always said if you want to get young kids hooked on fishing , take them out for sheephead. Big, agressive, hard fighting and the weather is usually nicer. 

Don't be a fun hater, take a kid sheephead fishing today and just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Out at islands past weekend.100 sheep head would be a conservative number boated per day.Did not matter what island,reef, shoal,depth or lure.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

We fished the Mi-Oh border and east of turnaround Sat. morn.and ended up with 10 keeper Eyes and I think 8 sheeps. So I guess we had a good ratio. Trolling harnesses.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that you should have a tourny for sheep. Catch thousands of them!!! Catch them all and get them out of my way.


----------

